# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Szampon DX2 opinie i efekty

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
czy ktoś może używał tego reklamowanego dość ostro ostatnio specyfiku i może się podzielić wrażeniami odnośnie 
efektów, lub ewentualnie polecic mi coś innego skutecznego na wypadanie włosów ?

pozdrawiam
Kamil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam tego szamponu. Efekt odwrotny pd zamerzonego, w trakcie stosowania włosy zaczęły niesamowicie wypadać. Po odłożeniu szamponu nie widać poprawy. Przed stosowaniem DX2 włosy aż tak nie wypadały. Niestety ja się nabrałem na zwykły marketing producenta DX2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na zdrowe piekne wlosy, wypadajace , lysienie itp moja mama przyslala mi z zagranicy fajny srodek ProHair. Moge smialo polecic. Jest tez szampon do tego. Wlosy staly sie faktycznie lepsze, zdrowsze, i przestaly mi wypadac. Moj brat ktory zaczal juz lysiec troche tez zaczal tego uzywac i efekty sa widoczne po 3 tygodniach. A juz myslelismy ze sobie nie poradzi z tym problemem, bo wiadomo ze u facetow lysienie jest pewniejsze niz pewne niestety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używałem szamponu oraz kapsułek DX2 przez 3 miesiące. Nie widzę żadnych efektów. Szkoda kasy. Na szczęście produkt nie kosztował aż tak dużo.
Spróbuję kupić ampułki Aminexil od Vichy. Może zrobią się gęstsze.

----------


## jackie

Możesz też spróbować stosować maskę na włosy z wax, wzmacnia włos. Niestety łysienie u panów to sprawa genetyczna i nie zawsze możesz mu przeciwdziałać.

----------


## Koor

Szampony mogą wzmocnić włosy, nigdy nie odbudują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę je polecić bo sam je wypróbowałem na sobie.Po ciężkiej chorobie włosy wychodziły mi z głowy garściami.
teraz po roku mam ich dużo.Jednak trzeba te zioła stosować conajmniej przez 3 miesiące (pierwsze efekty)
Widoczna poprawa odrost i powrót do naturalnego koloru z młodości po 6 miesiącach ! Pełny odrost od 10 m-cy do roku !
Jest jednak warunek nie można pić alkoholu,jeść tłustych produktów np.wieprzowiny i nie stosować leków chemicznych typu antybiotyki.
ps.
Jest również całkowicie ziołowy szampon o tym samym składzie.
Za kilka tygodni dodatkowo wspaniała mieszanka ziołowa odbudowująca włosy w areosolu.
Pastylki ziołowe na miesiąc kosztują 80,-zł.
Szampon,bardzo wydajny 40,-zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak sie nazywają te ziółka?





> Mogę je polecić bo sam je wypróbowałem na sobie.Po ciężkiej chorobie włosy wychodziły mi z głowy garściami.
> teraz po roku mam ich dużo.Jednak trzeba te zioła stosować conajmniej przez 3 miesiące (pierwsze efekty)
> Widoczna poprawa odrost i powrót do naturalnego koloru z młodości po 6 miesiącach ! Pełny odrost od 10 m-cy do roku !
> Jest jednak warunek nie można pić alkoholu,jeść tłustych produktów np.wieprzowiny i nie stosować leków chemicznych typu antybiotyki.
> ps.
> Jest również całkowicie ziołowy szampon o tym samym składzie.
> Za kilka tygodni dodatkowo wspaniała mieszanka ziołowa odbudowująca włosy w areosolu.
> Pastylki ziołowe na miesiąc kosztują 80,-zł.
> Szampon,bardzo wydajny 40,-zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak sie nazywają te ziółka?


konopie indyjskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecił bym 4-IN-1 Growth Serum.Kupiłem za granicą.Stosowałwm różne specyfiki,ale nic nie działało.
najlepsze rezultaty właśnie po 4-in-1.Włosy robią się gęściejsze,zdrowsze.
tu macie linka:       http://www.amazon.com/Vitale-Olive-O.../dp/B002JUXNYE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> konopie indyjskie


Konopia indyjska to inaczej  trawa do palnie. Bardziej precyzyjnie to się nazywa marihuana. Zażywając tego typu ziół zmieszany z chemią (eterem), to dopiero zaczniesz łysieć.

----------


## robastr

Panowie, to wszystko zależy od ilości wypadanych włosów, długości stosowania specyfiku itp. Ja uważam, ze ten szampon działa bo sam po sobie widzę efekty, to samo powiedziała moja kobieta. Trzeba trochę cierpliwości.

----------


## Lucek

stosuje DX-2 ponad 3 m-ce i lipa ,nie widac roznicy
nie polecam,kiwka i nastepni naciaczacze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po stosowaniu szamponu DX2 włosy zaczęły mi wychodzić garściami. na szczęście zastosowałem w porę Revitax i sytuacja zmieniła się diametralnie. Po dwóch myciach zatrzymał się proces utraty włosów a po miesiącu w niektórych miejscach na głowie pojawiły się  krótkie włoski i głowa zaczyna wyglądać jak jeż.

----------


## andrzej2

w składzie tego szamponu nie ma co zatrzymać łysienia. Przeprowadzone badania wykazały że tylko szampon z ketokonazolem ma wpływ na spowolnienie tego procesu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to trochę dziwne ale w moim przypadku pomagają tabletki na prostatę (prostatan), włosy mniej się sypią bo tabletki zmieszają mi poziom testosteronu i jestem zadowolony żaden szampon, maseczka i inne zewnętrzne specyfiki nie pomogą zauważalnie.


PS

Mam 29 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz też spróbować stosować maskę na włosy z wax, wzmacnia włos. Niestety łysienie u panów to sprawa genetyczna i nie zawsze możesz mu przeciwdziałać.


jak chcesz stracic włosy to polecam wax!!  nie ma lepszego środka. używałam go i włosy podczas płukania wypadały mi garściami!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic nie pomaga a nawet jest gorzej bo zamiast leczyć stosuje się placebo. 
Te reklamy z lalusiem o bujnych włosach nie są zbyt przekonujące :P
Na opakowaniach zawsze piszą, skuteczność potwierdzona na ~80% badanych, tylko czemu zawsze człowiek jest w tych 20 niekompatybilnych  :Smile: 

Jest jeszcze seboradin, ale jeszcze opini nie wyrobiłem o nim.

----------


## Kamil123

Witam miesiąc temu zakupiłem ten specyfik (szampon DX2) w aptece i po dosłownie 10 dniach zaczeła mnie niesamowicie swędzieć głowa pojawiły sie zaczerwienienia na głowie i wielki łupież. Dla skrupulatnych dodam że nie miałem wcześniej problemów z łupieżem, swędzeniem, łuszczeniem ani nic podobnego. Nie jestem też uczulony na żaden ze składników. Jeśli chodzi o samo wypadanie włosów chciałem to sprawdzić ponieważ zaczęły mi sie robić małe zakola. Magiczna kuracja z DX2 zakonczyła sie u mnie bardzo szybko. Do dzis tj 3 tydzien leczę skutki tego eksperymentu. Chciałbym was uprzedzić. Uważajcie na ten produkt, nie sugerujcie się reklamami.

----------


## Naabam

Dupa nie szampon. Włosów nie przybędzie. Może bardziej gęste czyli inaczej puszyste i wydaje się że jest ich więcej. Taki trick można robić nawet żółtkiem jajka.
Jak ktoś chce odbudować włosy, zmienić by mniej wypadało a więcej w dobrym stanie było na głowie to tylko kosmetyki do włosów Rene Furterer. Do nabycia w Sephora chyba, gdzie indziej nie widziałem. Marka Rene Furterer jest droga ale warta swojej ceny.

----------


## magdamiko1991

ja akurat mam pozytywne doświadczenia z dx , ale Naabam ma racje ... też polecam rene furterer, są świetne. Ale nie tylko można dostac w sephorze - w sieci też są. Ostatnio widziałam na porównywarce okazje.info rózne ich produkty, więc z pewnością będą tańsze niż w molochu na S  :Smile:

----------


## Amalu_pl

Opinie jak zawsze będą podzielone,jednak jest to szampon który możemy kupić w aptece,czyli ma działanie i zastosowanie dermatologiczne,powinien skutecznie pozbyć się łupieżu oraz zapobiegać wypadaniu włosów. Nie wiem jak jest w rzeczywistości,ja osobiście nigdy go nie testowałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

takie sobie tam banalne stwierdzenia

----------


## marquuss

Używałem DX2 przez tydzień. Efekt? Wyrzuciłem go do kosza i wróciłem do starego szamponu. Włosy po nim były sztywne i strasznie się sklejały;/ Porażka.

----------


## majorka69

Hej-) a jak nazywają się te ziółka?pozdrawiam Krzysiek

----------


## celinabee

Jak dla mnie DX2 był nawet ok. Wprawdzie włosy były takie "bez życia", ale pod kątem mojej skóry był naprawdę dobry, ponieważ zmniejszył jej tłustość. Niestety po miesiącu zrezygnowałam z niego, ponieważ mój lekarz mi to kazał zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zawsze zakładałam, że takie rzeczy jak szampon przeciwko wypadaniu włosów to bujda, żeby naciągnąć kasę. Aczkolwiek tata zaczął łysieć (jak większość panów w okolicy pięćdziesiątki) i widać, że go to dobijało. Namówiłyśmy go z mamą na DX2 (bez większego przekonania, ale cóż, kto wie?) i jestem teraz w szoku. Zaczęły wyrastać mu włosy w tym miejscu, w którym łysiał  :Smile:  nie są takie gęste jak w gdzie indziej, ale to już dobry początek, będziemy kombinowali dalej. Być może to też zasługa witamin, bierze Adrovit bodajże, taki typowy zestaw minerałów dla mężczyzn. Polecam innym, ale trzeba pamiętać, że skóra na głowie jest w sumie jak skóra na twarzy. Nie każdemu pomoże to samo i różne osoby mogą inaczej reagować, tak samo jak np. na krem. Powodzenia, panowie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dajcie się oszukać szampony na wypadanie włosów dla mężczyzn  to fantazja, dla kobiet i owszem są ale nie dla mężczyzn, mężczyźni łysieją przez testosteron, są 3 wyjścia:
1. Przeszczep włosów.
2. Branie tabletek na zahamowanie testosteronu.
3. Golenie głowy na łyso wtedy włosy robią się gęste.

Więcej sposobów nie znam, może i jakieś są jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dajcie się nabrać. Używałem go przez 3 m-ce a włosy dalej wypadały. Niestety to jeszcze nie wszystko, po około 3-4 tygodniach pojawił się łupież.
Szkoda kasy i zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panowie najpierw trzeba się dowiedzieć dlaczego wypadają wam włosy. przyczyny są : 
-Genetyczne
-Wiekowe
-Nadmiar testosteronu lub niedobory testosteronu 

DX-2 jak reklama mówi chroni włosy przed nadmiarem testosteronu a nie jego niedoborem. Dlatego włosy zaczęły wypadać szybciej lub nie było efektów. Radze zgłosić się do lekarza a dopiero potem eksperymentować z lekami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panowie,nie kupujcie tego badziewia! Wystarczy przeczytać skład-to same witaminki i  inne tym podobne :Big Grin:  Od tego  na pewno włosy nie wyrosną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

panowie te wszystkie szampony mikstury przeciw wypadaniu tylko minimalnie opozniaja proces a o odroscie to prosze zapomniec wydalem 5 tys na te wszystkie gowna i nic wiec postanowilem zrobic sobie przeszczep wlosow i to byl strzal w 10 oczywiscie wydalem 8tys ale niemam zadych zakol a mialem naprawde juz duze od 5 lat niemam zadnych problemow myslicie  ze jakby byl lek na odrost wlosow to kosztowal by 100-200 zl chyba 4000 tys i by schodzil jak swieze buleczki niewierzcie tym wszystki reklama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na zdrowe piekne wlosy, wypadajace , lysienie itp moja mama przyslala mi z zagranicy fajny srodek ProHair. Moge smialo polecic. Jest tez szampon do tego. Wlosy staly sie faktycznie lepsze, zdrowsze, i przestaly mi wypadac. Moj brat ktory zaczal juz lysiec troche tez zaczal tego uzywac i efekty sa widoczne po 3 tygodniach. A juz myslelismy ze sobie nie poradzi z tym problemem, bo wiadomo ze u facetow lysienie jest pewniejsze niz pewne niestety.


Jakaś marka tego szamponu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój mąż miał duże zakola i łysiejące kółeczko na środku głowy napisałam miał bo zakola i łysinka na środku zaczęła mu pięknie odrastać - trwało to kilka miesięcy ale efekt jest widoczny - to cudo które uszczęśliwiło mojego męża to szampon Natei Naturals w brązowej butelce (innych nie próbował) kupiony za kilka złotych w Biedronce - nie polecam tego szamponu dla pań no chyba że z odżywką bo włosy po nim są trochę tępe i źle się rozczesują - wcześniej mąż używał różnych medykamentów zarówno aptecznych jak i drogeryjnych niestety z marnym skutkiem - raz jeden wiele lat temu kupił w aptece szampon na bazie smoły który trzeba było używać bardzo ostrożnie bo gdy dostał się np do uszu czy na brwi wyrastały tam nowe gęstsze włoski i pewnie z tego powodu wycofali go ze sprzedaży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Gdy zauważyłem u siebie ten problem zrobiłem badania. Wyszło, że mam "nadwyżkę" testosteronu. Zastosowałem: na włosy olejek arganowy oraz wysiłek fizyczny. Efekt to może nie powrót do fantastycznej bujnej fryzury. Z tym, że włosy nie wypadają, ja jestem o wiele bardziej zrelaksowany.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Regaine - to jedyny środek na odrost włosów, jest droga  i trzeba ja stosować do końca życia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałem szampon DX2 przez pół roku, nie powiem, że nie działa bo włosy przestały wypadać, ale zrobiły się siankowate i brzydkie. Pożądanego efektu oczywiście nie było ponieważ nie ma chyba produktu po którym odrosłyby włosy. Mogę wam polecić sposoby po których efekt był no powiedzmy zadowalający. Jednym z nich jest spożywanie po prostu chwastów rosnących w okół nas, a mianowicie Skrzyp Polny oraz Pokrzywa. Ja osobiście dodawałem sobie te chwasty do każdej sałatki czy surówki, wkładałem sobie do kanapek, posypywałem sobie nimi ziemniaki, a nawet parzyłem sobie z nich herbatę. Takiej herbaty używałem też jako szamponu 3-4 razy w tygodniu. Pomaga także picie galaretki, najlepiej codziennie. Proponowałbym też uzupełnić swoją dietę w częste spożywanie ryb, owoców, warzyw, orzechów. Oczywiście łysemu już nic nie pomoże( chyba, że przeszczep), ale jeżeli zauważyłeś, że zaczynają Ci wypadać włosy to spróbuj moich metod, a twoje włosy staną się mocne, lśniące i przyjemne w dotyku. Ponadto poprawi się też twoja cera i paznokcie. pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze oddzielcie specyfiki na wypadanie włosów od tych na łysienie u mężczyzn. A po drugie wbijcie sobie do głowy jak już ktoś wcześniej zauważył - jedynym skutecznym sposobem na łysienie u facetów jest przeszczep. Tabletki również, ale są po pierwsze w cholerę drogie, po drugie szanse na odrost są większe u facetów którzy mieli (lub jeszcze mają) ciemniejsze włosy i po trzecie w niektórych przypadkach powodują skutki uboczne. Mam 24 lata i zostało mi niewiele włosów. DX2 to bujda, wypadają po nim włosy. Jedyne co zostaje - choć to bolesne - to pogodzić się. Wiem, że ciężko, ale taka prawda. Wielokrotnie jestem już pogodzony ze swoim stanem i nagle wraca totalna psychoza, samoocena leci na łeb na szyję. Rozwala mnie kiedy ktoś pisze o zakolach, że mu się robią. Miałem zakola w 1/3 drogi do środka głowy mając lat 16. Większość ludzi mi dowalała z tego powodu. Do tego całe życie nosiłem długie włosy, każdy mój idol miał długie włosy. Wiem jaki to ból, niezależnie jak szybko to postępuje oraz w jakim wieku - tak samo bym się przejął w wieku 50 lat jak się przejąłem kiedy na czubku mocno przerzedziły mi się w ciągu 3 miesięcy kiedy miałem 22 lata. To boli jak cholera, człowiek się łapie czego się da, ale wszystko TO JEST BUJDA. Dziś staram się zając czymkolwiek innym, czymś co ma sens i wówczas jakoś tak przestaje to mieć znaczenie. Mam ukochaną kobietę, sport w życiu jest, kapela w życiu jest, przyjaciele są. Także pozdrawiam i życzę takich samych wrażeń. Po prostu róbcie to co chcecie robić i co sprawia radość. A włosy po prostu starajcie się olać, nie myśleć o nich. Ja idę w Stathama albo totalnie Willisa. Łysi a wymiatają. TYLE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwne to wszystko i nie chce mi się wierzyć aby testosteron miał aż taki wpływ na łysienie. Kiedyś czytałem opis doświadczeń naukowców, którzy przebadali grupę mężczyzn i wbrew obiegowej opinii najbardziej aktywnymi seksualnie okazali się ci z czuprynami, a nie ci łysi. W takim razie, kto miał więcej testosteronu? 
Dlaczego, kiedy mężczyzna jest najbardziej sprawny seksualnie w wieku 18-24 lat nie jest łysy? Tylko kiedy się starzeje i testosteron wyparowuje to zaczyna łysieć?

Może ktoś mi na to odpowie?

----------


## monika.miciuda@o2.pl

Po szamponie DX2 wypadają mi włosy jeszcze bardziej idę z tym do sądu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwsze oddzielcie specyfiki na wypadanie włosów od tych na łysienie u mężczyzn. A po drugie wbijcie sobie do głowy jak już ktoś wcześniej zauważył - jedynym skutecznym sposobem na łysienie u facetów jest przeszczep. Tabletki również, ale są po pierwsze w cholerę drogie, po drugie szanse na odrost są większe u facetów którzy mieli (lub jeszcze mają) ciemniejsze włosy i po trzecie w niektórych przypadkach powodują skutki uboczne. Mam 24 lata i zostało mi niewiele włosów. DX2 to bujda, wypadają po nim włosy. Jedyne co zostaje - choć to bolesne - to pogodzić się. Wiem, że ciężko, ale taka prawda. Wielokrotnie jestem już pogodzony ze swoim stanem i nagle wraca totalna psychoza, samoocena leci na łeb na szyję. Rozwala mnie kiedy ktoś pisze o zakolach, że mu się robią. Miałem zakola w 1/3 drogi do środka głowy mając lat 16. Większość ludzi mi dowalała z tego powodu. Do tego całe życie nosiłem długie włosy, każdy mój idol miał długie włosy. Wiem jaki to ból, niezależnie jak szybko to postępuje oraz w jakim wieku - tak samo bym się przejął w wieku 50 lat jak się przejąłem kiedy na czubku mocno przerzedziły mi się w ciągu 3 miesięcy kiedy miałem 22 lata. To boli jak cholera, człowiek się łapie czego się da, ale wszystko TO JEST BUJDA. Dziś staram się zając czymkolwiek innym, czymś co ma sens i wówczas jakoś tak przestaje to mieć znaczenie. Mam ukochaną kobietę, sport w życiu jest, kapela w życiu jest, przyjaciele są. Także pozdrawiam i życzę takich samych wrażeń. Po prostu róbcie to co chcecie robić i co sprawia radość. A włosy po prostu starajcie się olać, nie myśleć o nich. Ja idę w Stathama albo totalnie Willisa. Łysi a wymiatają. TYLE!


Ja też łysieje w tym wieku no powiedzmy po 20stce.Ale niestety nie mam tych rzeczy co ty.Więc ego idzie w dół.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Działanie szamponu żadne. Pic na wodę , fotomontarz. Dodatkowe oszustwo producenta to nieprzejrzysta tuba wypełniona szamponem najwyzej do polowy Wstyd. Dla mnie jest to zwyczajne naciąganie i złodziejstwo firmy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba im wytocze sprawe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie polecam , stosowałem go trzy miesiące i szybko mi wypadły włosy, za to od mycia głowy wyrosły mi na wewnętrznej stronie dłoni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

totalny syf, szampon do depilacji a nie do poprawy i wzmocnienia włosów , włosy automatycznie wypadały po trzech tygodniach, wyłysiałem kompletnie, tu powinień prokurator zająć stanowisko i zamknąć złodzieji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja, proponuję zakupić  "olejek z czarnuszki" w środku kapsułki jest 100 % olej z czarnuszki. Olej z czarnuszki, kupić można w sklepie zielarskim. Olejek odżywia skórę głowy oraz cebulkę włosa od wewnątrz . Pamiętajcie, że wypadanie włosów, jest jakąś przyczyną ,czegoś nam brakuje w organizmie. Również można udać się do dermatologa, i lekarz nam określi przyczynę, przede wszystkim zrobi badania itp.
Ja uważam, że szampon nam myje włosy i skórę z zanieczyszczeń zewnętrznych, ale cebulkom nie dostarcza odpowiednich składników odżywczych  :Frown:  
Olejek stosuje i moje włosy są błyszczące i prawie nie wypadają, a z cebulek głowy wyrastają nowe włoski. Warto spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten skład go elimiuje z moich dalszych rozważań pod kątem zastosowania, powszechnie znany jako wysoce alergizujący.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dr. Kurt Wolff, Alpecin, Koffein Shampoo C1 (Szampon z kofeiną) osobiście stosuje od 2 lat z odzywką i jestem bardzo zadowolony, nie jestem pewien kosztów w Polsce, ale szampon i odżywka są naprawdę wydajne i dają widoczne efekty. poszukajcie opinii użytkowników !!

----------


## lusilamenna

> postanowilem zrobic sobie przeszczep wlosow i to byl strzal w 10 oczywiscie wydalem 8tys ale niemam zadych zakol


Co za czasy. Kobiety operują sobie biusty, a mężczyźni przeszczepiają włosy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyznam, że nie rozumiem. Czemu spodziewacie się, że włosy będą wam odrastać skoro DX2 jest reklamowany jako przeciw siwieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyznam, że nie rozumiem. Czemu spodziewacie się, że włosy będą wam odrastać skoro DX2 jest reklamowany jako przeciw siwieniu?


Są 2 różne DX2: na siwienie i na wypadanie włosów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam nie polecam dx2 przeciw siwieniu stosuje juz go 3 tygodnie mujac głowę codziennie i efektu brak włosy jak były siwe tak i są dalej ściema na msxa nie dajcie się nabić w butelkę!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam nie polecam dx2 przeciw siwieniu stosuje juz go 3 tygodnie mujac głowę codziennie i efektu brak włosy jak były siwe tak i są dalej ściema na msxa nie dajcie się nabić w butelkę!!!!


A co mial ci je pofarbowac. Ludzie, boze jak mozna wyrażać opinie po 3 tygodniach stosowania. Takie szampony ocenia sie po pół roku lub roku. Inną sprawą jest,że dx2 prawdopodobnie nic nie działa, wystarczy zobaczyć ile reklam jest w tv. Im gorszy produkt tym wiecej reklam jak np. Vanish co działa gorzej niż mydło do odplamiania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używam DX2 od 2 miesięcy myjąc głowę dziennie i muszę powiedzieć że to totalna lipa co jest na nim napisane,żadnych zmian koloru no chyba że zgasi się światło to będzie ciemno ale na pewno nie na głowie. Wyrzucone pieniądze ,bajer reklamowy jednym słowem szajs.

----------


## Zawiedziony

Używam tego specyfiku od dobrego miesiąca . Spodziewałem sie efektu  po pięciu dniach ,tak jak informuje producent . Jednakże nic takiego nie nastąpiło, zaczołem sobie tłumaczyć że może mam pewnie odporne włosy. Potem chciałem widzieć efekty ale nic nie dostrzegłem i tak jest do dziś . Moim zdaniem to tak jak napisałem w tytule to jest dobrze zareklamowana ściema. Markieting 5+/ Skuteczność 2.  NIE DAJ SiĘ NABRAĆ.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam Wasze posty i widzę, że jednak DX2 działa.
Przy regularnym stosowaniu siwe włosy wypadają, więc efekt odsiwiania jest!
Mało tego! Wypadają również włosy, które nie są siwe, więc mamy tu do czynienia z profilaktyką.
Włosy nieprzebarwione wypadną zanim zdążą posiwieć.
Stosuj więc DX2 i witaj w klubie łysych, ale nie siwych!!!

----------


## siwiejący

nawiązując do skutecznych szybkich, środków do stosowania w domu polecam http://www.fryzomania.pl/images/ZDJE...osow-wella.jpg ja jestem zadowolony... nie pokrywa w 100% siwizny, ale minimalizuje nadając włosom naturalny kolor... bez chamskiego efektu. inplus dodam, że siwych włosów mam mało może stąd efekt dla mnie jest mega

----------


## Prz666

Witam tez stosowalem DX2 i tabletki dx tez -wlosy brzydkie i wypadajace.U drematologa dowiedzialem sie ,ze mezczyzni powinni leczyc lysienie przy 1ych wypadaniach wlosow-udajac sie do dermatologa.Ja mam dlugie wlosy i  50 lat.Derm. zapisala mi Loxon 5% stosowalem 6 miesiecy i do tego androvit kapsulki .Po tym czasie ponowna wizyta u derm. stwierdzila ,ze nie pomaglo ale nadal mam stosowac Loxon ale 2% -bez recepty.Robilem sobie fotki i razem z zona stwiedzilismy .ze miejsce w srodkowej czesci glowy troche sie zmienilo pojawily sie wloski ale sa slabe.Loxon ma niestety tez uboczne skutki jakie zauwazylem zawroty glowy.Napisalem tez do pewnej firmy opisalem i zaproponowali mi Hair Advanced znanej RevitaLash ktory po 6 tyg. powinien dac efekty wlacznie z odrostem meszkow wlosa.Dodam ,ze to 400zl na miesiac niestety nie kupilem. Aha zapomnialem powiedziec ,ze ktos tu napisal ,ze najlepiej wlosy zgolic by wzmocnic--ja bardzo dlugo mialem krotkie wlosy ale 4 lata temu postanowilem zapuscic( Dermatolog mi powiedziala ,ze mezczyzni mysla ,ze jak zgola wlosy to beda mocniejsze i sie myla bo to nic nie da w ten sposob sie ich nie wzmocni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po dx2 można dostać jedynie łupieżu, zwykła naciągana śpiewka reklamowa. nikomu nie polecam ciekawe kto zatwierdził możliwość stosowania tego pseudo szamponu u ludzi...., pewnie jakaś firma przepłaciła odpowiedni urząd....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwsze oddzielcie specyfiki na wypadanie włosów od tych na łysienie u mężczyzn. A po drugie wbijcie sobie do głowy jak już ktoś wcześniej zauważył - jedynym skutecznym sposobem na łysienie u facetów jest przeszczep. Tabletki również, ale są po pierwsze w cholerę drogie, po drugie szanse na odrost są większe u facetów którzy mieli (lub jeszcze mają) ciemniejsze włosy i po trzecie w niektórych przypadkach powodują skutki uboczne. Mam 24 lata i zostało mi niewiele włosów. DX2 to bujda, wypadają po nim włosy. Jedyne co zostaje - choć to bolesne - to pogodzić się. Wiem, że ciężko, ale taka prawda. Wielokrotnie jestem już pogodzony ze swoim stanem i nagle wraca totalna psychoza, samoocena leci na łeb na szyję. Rozwala mnie kiedy ktoś pisze o zakolach, że mu się robią. Miałem zakola w 1/3 drogi do środka głowy mając lat 16. Większość ludzi mi dowalała z tego powodu. Do tego całe życie nosiłem długie włosy, każdy mój idol miał długie włosy. Wiem jaki to ból, niezależnie jak szybko to postępuje oraz w jakim wieku - tak samo bym się przejął w wieku 50 lat jak się przejąłem kiedy na czubku mocno przerzedziły mi się w ciągu 3 miesięcy kiedy miałem 22 lata. To boli jak cholera, człowiek się łapie czego się da, ale wszystko TO JEST BUJDA. Dziś staram się zając czymkolwiek innym, czymś co ma sens i wówczas jakoś tak przestaje to mieć znaczenie. Mam ukochaną kobietę, sport w życiu jest, kapela w życiu jest, przyjaciele są. Także pozdrawiam i życzę takich samych wrażeń. Po prostu róbcie to co chcecie robić i co sprawia radość. A włosy po prostu starajcie się olać, nie myśleć o nich. Ja idę w Stathama albo totalnie Willisa. Łysi a wymiatają. TYLE!


jeden z normalniejszych wpisow na tym forum. Ludzie!te wszystkie szampony ,mikstury tabletki to jedna wielka sciema bo tym co to reklamuja chodzi tylko o to zeby kase od cierpiacych wyciagnac. I tyle. Masz wylysiec to wylysiejesz no chyba ze walniesz sobie przeszczep.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto było poczytać... skutecznie mnie to zniechęciło do zakupu i eksperymentowania na resztkach swojego owłosienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te szampony to tylko reklama ponieważ używając ich nie osiąga się żadnych efektów /włosy nie zmaieniają koloro uani nie przestają wypadać. Odradzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Większego dziadostwa w życiu nie stosowałem,po kilku dniach stosowania pojawił się potworny łupież z którym walczę już dwa tygodnie.ostatni raz łupież miałem w podstawówce czyli40 lat temu.

----------


## ankaw

Kupiłam ten szampon mojemu chłopakowi. Tragedia! Efekt jest całkiem odwrotny! Włosy jeszcze bardziej wypadały! Łupież! W składzie tylko jakieś badziewne witaminki! Polecam Regaine.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dość, że od tych reklam można dostać tzw. fioła, to jeszcze reklamują jakieś trucizny.

----------


## DeBill

Na łysinę są tylko trzy skuteczne metody:
1. przeszczep
2. perułka
3. akceptacja

DX2 to nr2, ze wszystkimi składnikami typu natłuszczacze i silikony. Nie dziwcie się że takie gówno wywołuje zapalenie skóry (łupież).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszecie, że DX2 nie działa, a próbowaliście produktu Hair-Medic? Warto spróbować, zainwestować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuje Hair Medic już 4 tydzień. Na początku byłem sceptycznie nastawiony ponieważ próbowałem duzo kosmetyków i leków, tych tańszych i tych droższych i żaden na stałe nie zdziałał cudów( mam na mysli Revitalash po nim byly efekty jednak po zakonczeniu stosowania wszystko co urosło poprostu wypadło). Hair Medic poleciła mi znajoma zadzwoniłem na infolinie, żeby upewnić się, że firma jest wiarygodna ( jest to nowośc na rynku polskim chociaż we Francji sprzedaje się podobnież bardzo dobrze). Nie kupiłem jednak go przez internet ponieważ  Pani z którą rozmawiałem przekierowała mnie do salonu kosmetycznego w Warszawie gdzie mogłem osobiscie zakupic produkt. W sumie było to dla mnie dobre rozwiązanie... nie ufam zakupom przez internet.  Po 3 tygodniu stosowania pojawił się meszek na zakolach. Zaznaczam jednak, że nie mam dużych problemów z łysieniem, od zawsze miałem jednak ogromne zakola i chyba wreszcie sie ich pozbędę. Jestem zadowolony i polecam tym bardziej, że producent gwarantuje efekt stały, ale po zastosowaniu pełnej kuracji.

----------


## cola

czy ktos probowal moze tego drugiego DX 2 przeciwko siwieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z 10 lat temu zacząłem stosować preparat na siwienie welli. Pianka łatwa w użyciu. Działał średnio. Potem przerzuciłabym sie na preparat loreal ( czy jak to sie pisze). 2 skladnikowy bardziej skomplikowany ale kryje siwizny rewelacyjnie. Czasem pojedyncze razy wracam do pianki welli która poprawili. Generalnie raz na 4 tygodnie15 minut pracy. Dodam ze połowa polskich celebrytów brunetow w moim wieku ( 50) korzysta z jednego z tych preparatów .
Info od rożnych fryzjerów . Tu wszedłem by sprawdzić czy dx2 łatwy w użytkowaniu wart jest zainteresowania. Widzę ze nie warto nic zmieniać . Pozdrawiam

----------


## robik

Wypróbowałem ten DX2 i nic nie pomogło na wypadanie włosów. Tak jak ktoś wcześniej napisał, to tylko reklama i nikomu nie polecam używania tego szamponu, bo to tylko strata czasu i pieniędzy, a także niepotrzebne robienie sobie nadziei. :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę polecić wszystkim preparat Nioxin. Moja fryzjeraka (p. Ula z Sekretów Piękna z KRK) poleciła mi szampon i odżywkę, gdyż miałam bardzo cienkie i przerzedzone włosy. Starałam się wcześniej włosy zaczesywać do tyłu, gdyż przedziałek podkreślał małą ilości włosów. Po dwóch miesiącach kuracji z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolona- włosów jest więcej, są mocne i zdrowsze. Polecam wszystkim!

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

A ile kosztuje oraz gdzie można go kupić? Bo na ten temat nikt nie wspomina,a to przecież bardzo ważny szczegół. Swoją drogą to znam wiele opinii wg których DX2 nie jest taki skuteczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosuje od dwóch tygodni i cos mi sie wydaje że jest gorzej mam 33 lata i spore zakola moj tata ma prawie 60 i lepszą kondycje z włosami niz ja i ciagle mi powtarza stosuj mydło szare chyba wkoncu go posłucham

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałem codziennie, zużyłem jedną tubkę i więcej nie kupię. Totalna ściema, żadnych efektów. Nie kupujcie tego badziewia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mąż używał srebrnego DX2 i nic, to jest wielka lipa, nie polecam tego produktu  :Frown:

----------


## SIWY PAN

szampon DX2 na siwienie kompletnie nie działa
oszustwo !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja używam szamponu ze skrzypu polnego. można kupić go w rosmanie  za niecałe 10zł.

----------


## Pluton

Używam go ponad 10 lat i jeszcze mam całkiem dużo włosów w porównaniu do mojego starszego brata i ojca jak był w moim wieku. Nie wiem czy działa prowzrostowo jak piszą ale mogę założyć że opóźnia dość mocno łysienie porównując sie do brata i ojca. Przed tym szamponem używałem vichy taki z czerwoną klapką zamykającą (wtedy miałem ok 30 lat, teraz mam 41) i porównując te dwa produkty mogę powiedzieć, że mi dużo bardziej odpowiada "dermena", skóra lepiej toleruje ten szampon i praktycznie od kiedy go używam nie mam problemu ani z łupieżem ani z innymi problemami skóry głowy, a wcześniej bywało różnie. Jeśli ktoś ma prblem np z łojotokiem może też wypróbować szampon "proderm" też chyba polski, troche nieprzyjemnie pachnie ale jest bardzo skuteczny, sam go dawno temu też stosowałem jeszcze przed dermeną, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponad 2- tygodniowe stosowanie nie dało najmniejszego efektu na nawet pojedyńczych siwych włosach. DX2 nie działa !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie kupujcie tego gówna na siwienie nic nie działa bajki dla dzieci za prawie 20zł

----------


## niezarejestrowany

Absolutnie nie polecam DX2 na siwe włosy.Mój mąż używał go systematycznie i niestety nie było pozytywnego efektu. Wydane pieniądze w błoto.

----------


## gościówa

Pomyślałam, że jak ma działać na męskie czupryny, to powinno zadziałać też na damskie... zużyłam dwie tuby - nie działa, zero rezultatu! Nie spodziewałam się, że pokryje mi moją siwą część włosów w całości, ale aż tak marnym efektem jestem zaskoczona...

----------


## ViBio

> jeden z normalniejszych wpisow na tym forum. Ludzie!te wszystkie szampony ,mikstury tabletki to jedna wielka sciema bo tym co to reklamuja chodzi tylko o to zeby kase od cierpiacych wyciagnac. I tyle. Masz wylysiec to wylysiejesz no chyba ze walniesz sobie przeszczep.


Dokładnie. Wydaje mi się, że 75% wpisów to bujdy marketingowe. Stosowałem DX2 i włosy wypadały mi jeszcze szybciej - super co? Widać wszystkiemu winne są uwarunkowania genetyczne i tyle!

Mam jeszcze troche swoich włosów, mam duże zakola, ale wole ogolić pacynke na 0,3 do tego typowy dresiarski grzybek, mi się to podoba i mojej kobiecie też  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Golenie włosów i rady typu gol to odrosną silniejsze/lepsze to mit . Nie wierzymy w bajki po 18ce.

----------


## urbaniak

wymyślili takie opakowanie z którego płyn wycieka na półkę, pół szamponu(drogiego)
tak straciłem i więcej nie kupię...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

większego śmiecia nie widziałem - zakupiłem DX2 do siwiejących włosów uzywam już tego badziewia 3 tygodnie i nic zero poprawy, jedyny efekt który uzyskałem to przetłuszczające się slosy ;/ ta firma to OSZUŚCI PRODUKUJĄCY BADZIEWIE I PEWNIE CHIŃSKIE niema to nic wspólnego z opisywanym w reklamie działaniem!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam olejek arganowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłem ten na siwienie i dość szybko zauważyłem ,że mam mniej włosów...
Proponuję wytoczyć proces zbiorowy ....

----------


## grig

Trzeba zrobić  mocną  nalewkę  z czosnku  na osłabionym  roztworze   spirutusu  --   sam czysty 80  czy 90  % sie nie nadaje  bo zabija  aktywne  substancje  jak aminokwasy  itp.   do tego  rozkruszyć trzeba   finasteryd   to jest prosty związek aktywny  działa nie tylko  przez wątrobę   ale również bezpośrednio   na skórę  -dobrze   przez nią  się wchłania

trzymać  w lodówce -nie w zamrażalniku  !!!!    najlepiej  go  trzymać  w opakowaniu   po  minoksydilu -ma  odpowiedni  dozownik 

czosnek europejski -najlepiej polski  --żadnej  chińszczyzny !!!
zgnieść   czosnek  3 garście zalać rozcieńczonym spirytusem  20-40 %  na  tydzień  do  2 tyg
powstaje  esencją  czosnkowa ( zawiera  dużo   witamin, mikroelementów cynk, siarkę  i  najważniejsze aminokwasy oraz  blokery  dla wpływów testosteronowych   ---  blokuje  wpływ   5 alfa reduktazy 
dodatkowo  - usuwa   łojotok, eliminuje   grzybice  skóry,  grzyby beztlenowe  z rodziny maczugowców  które  zjadają zdrowe komórki  skóry 

oprócz  blokowania   wpływu testoster.  bardzo silnie  poprawia   ukrwienie skóry -  po  wmasowaniu  tego    trzeba   dość silnie po prostu   klepać  otwartą  dłonią  /opuszkami  po   skórze aby  nastąpiło  silniejsze  troszke  zaczerwieniona  skóra  głowy 

nie będe  dalej   przy tym sie upierał bo  nie mam czasu   na dyskusję --  jeśli   ktoś uważa  i ma  wątpliwości  niech się  tu  wypowie  farmaceuta,  dermatolog    a sami  się  przekonacie   

teraz  to   najciekawsze  -  można  i w zasadzie powinno się  brać  codz.  1 mg finasterydu   propecia  to to samo  ale droga
ale   np  finasteryd  brany codz. -- to  spadek  libido  (  włosy możesz zachować  ale kobieta nie będzie  z ciebie  zadowolona -  bedą ci  lekko rosły  piersi -zaczniesz  nabierać  delikatnych  rys  w pewnym sensie  się odmładzasz 

wyjściem  jest  stosowanie   finasterydu  w roztworze  z  czosnkiem  bezpośrednio   na  skórę  głowy to tam  trzeba  zablokować   wpływ  dihatysteronu  -produkt  reud 5 alfa  

można  sobie  zrobić  próbę  to sa   składniki  naturalne  -- czosnek  !!!  

i po  kilku dniach   doznacie  szoku  jak  to  dobrze  działa  
wszystkie  składniki   z marketu  nawet te  drogie  mają    podobny  skład   jak  nalewka  czosnkowa  

aktywne  biologiczne  składniki 

naturalne  mikroelementy      co mają   100%   wchłanianie   -  cynk,  siarka   itd    są   w  cebuli   itp   
siarka  jest budulcem  włosa  !!!   tak na marginesie    

szampon --  dla  dzieci   tylko  wyłącznie  a po nim zółtko z białkiem   na głowę   raz na  kilka  dni 

często  dochodzi  do  zmiany drastycznej  ph   skóry -   aby temu  przeciwdziałać   robić  płukankę  w  slabym roztworze  octu  
 można  to robić  przed  myciem   głowy 

jesli  preparat  z marketu  to tylko   LOTON   2   - zawiera  naturalne  białko - osobiście  uważam  że  jest  to  najlepszy  preparat  na  wzmocnienie  

loton  ma też    preparat    z  witaminami  keratyna    odbudowuje   zewn  strukturę  włosa i odżywia częściowo 

to tyle  !!!!!!!!!!!

róbcie  jak chcecie   opisałem to  z własnego doświadczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej a nie wiecie panowie czy panie moga go stosowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ściema jak ich wiele na rynku. zarówno ja jak i mój znajomy nie odczuliśmy żadnej różnicy, jak było siwo tak jest siwo, dodam, ze mam tylko pojedyncze siwe włosy, które nadal są. stosuje już jakies 2-3 miesiące.

----------


## RPM

Obie wersje używałem od ich wejścia na rynek. Reklamy tych szamponów to oszustwo. W czasie ich używania, a trwało to wiele miesięcy, straciłem połowę włosów a pozostałe włosy stały się bardziej siwe niż były wcześniej. Podobnie nie działa sprzedawany przez internet płyn Acqua Rigeneratrice włoskiej firmy Futura Cosmetici

----------


## JMP

Mam ponad 40 lat, stresującą pracę, fatalny tryb życia i oczywiście szitowe jedzenie. Od ponad roku włosy zaczęły wypadać mi na potęgę, a miałem przedtem gęstą, bujną czuprynę. Nie jest to łysienie na tle genetycznym, bo włosy ewidentnie przerzedzają się w sposób równomierny, bez łysienia plackowatego, czy tworzących się zakol. Gdy siedziałem przed komputerem, to po kilku godzinach pracy na klawiaturze i wokoło niej było już kilkanaście moich włosów od drapania się po głowie, czy poprawiania czupryny. Po prostu włosy sypały się prawie garściami i wreszcie zaczęły być bardzo rozrzedzone. Wpadłem w panikę... Poszedłem do apteki i zapytałem o szampony przeciwko wypadanie. Oczywiście aptekarka powiedziała mi o tym DX2, ale poleciła też szampon VICHY DERCOS z Aminexilem - są to podobne składniki, co w tych kapsułkach WICHY do odrostu włosów. Szampon był ponad 2 razy droższy od DX2, ale ponieważ to VICHY, więc postanowiłem zaszaleć i kupiłem. I stał się cud. Myłem włosy dość często (co dwa dni, a czasami codziennie) i po 2-3 tygodniach zauważyłem, że wokół mnie nie ma żadnych włosów. Przejeżdżałem ręką przez czuprynę i ani jeden włos mi nie zostawał na dłoni. Taki stan utrzymywał się przez kilka miesięcy (oczywiście cały czas używałem już tylko szamponu VICHY) ...aż do mojego wyjazdu na 16-dniowe wakacje w Hiszpanii, gdzie pociłem się na potęgę (a pocenie wytrąca z organizmu mikroelementy), codziennie imprezowałem i piłem alkohol. I znowu zaczęły wypadać... Teraz więc znowu intensywnie używam VICHY, ale wspomagam to również zdrowym jedzeniem i staram się prowadzić zdrowszy tryb życia. Żaden szampon czy specyfik nie powstrzyma bowiem wypadania włosów, jeśli organizm jest ewidentnie osłabiony i pozbawiony odpowiednich składników odżywczych). No i widzę, że powoli wypadanie znowu się osłabia. Trochę włosów też odrasta, więc jestem dobrej myśli. Niestety szampon VICHY jest jak dla mnie masakrycznie drogi, bo kosztuje ok. 60 zł za 150 ml. Dlatego zawsze kupuję go wyłącznie na promocjach w Super-Pharmie za ok. 35 zł.

----------


## Blekota

W filmie S.Barei "Miś",główny bohater, problem owłosienia rozwiązał szamponem regeneracyjnym "Samson'.Efekt niesamowity.Zainteresowanym,polecam obejrzenie tego filmu.Pamiętajcie:TYLKO SAMSON I PŁUKANIE GARDŁA WODĄ BRZOZOWĄ PRZYNIESIE OCZEKIWANY EFEKT.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosując ten szampon efekt był odwrotny . Mega łupiesz i leczenie przez 6 tygodni. Fakt włosy mocne jak druty i tak samo sterczące. Szampon dla desperatòw . W moim przypadku nie mogę zachwalać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosuję ten szampon już 2 tygodnie i żadnego efektu ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie jeszcze więcej reklam i wczytujących sie pół godziny cookies. Żegnam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic nie pomaga, stosuję już od około pół roku i  jak były siwe to nadal są,  szkoda kasy.

----------


## anies

Potwierdzam, stosowałam przez 4 miesiące i zero efektów

----------


## maxx

2 miesiące stosowania i nic.

----------


## marysinco

lepiej zafarbowac i miec  z glowy (doslownie)

----------


## piotr9999

Oszustwo z tym szamponem na siwiejące włosy nic nie daje myłem 3 tygodnie głowa swędzi a efektu nie ma żadnego. Włosy są zniszczone żona mówiła Mi że chyba więcej siwych włosów mam włosy sie niszczą i łamią szare mydło było by lepsze oszustwo za ponad 20zl miał  bym z 3 dobrej marki szampony męskie po których nie swędzi głowa i włosy ładnie się układają ostatni raz dałem się tak oszukać

----------


## rysiek 58

Najwieksze gowno jakie wyprodukowano w polsce tym naukowcom z ich laboratorium nie pozwolilbym wyprodukowac nawet octu a panu dyrektorowi polecam moze zmadrzeje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałem Loxon, najpierw 5% później 2%. Po 3 miesiącach efekt był badzo dobry, czupryna się zagęściła.  Niestety po 10 miesiącach ciągłego stosowania nagle zaczęły wypadać włosy. Chociaż powodem mógł być silny stres jaki w tym okresie miałem. Zachęcony efektem jaki miałem wróciłem znowu do 5% a potem przejdę na 2%. Ciekawe czy znowu włoski odrosnom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłem ten na pokrycie siwych włosów.... ZERO efektu po 1,5, i 20 myciu, WYRZUCONE PIENIADZE i tyle!!! Może trzeba by pozwac takiego producenta za ŚWIADOME oszukiwanie klientów?!?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam nie polecam dx2 przeciw siwieniu stosuje juz go 3 tygodnie mujac głowę codziennie i efektu brak włosy jak były siwe tak i są dalej ściema na msxa nie dajcie się nabić w butelkę!!!!


---
potwierdzam - dx2 na siwienie nie działa

----------


## czyt

Stosowałem  około pół roku  i nadal stosuję praktycznie bez efektu,może na początku troszkę ,ale to troszkę włosy siwe lekko się zmieniły ,jednak zauważalnego efektu brak a i głowę myłem codziennie.
WIĘC TO ŚCIEMA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry,
bardzo dobre efekty lecznicze w przypadku wypada włosów daje zastosowanie ziół- w formie płukanki i do picia.
Mi osobiście pomogła Pani, do której możecie napisać na maila kontakt@tcmlena.pl 
2 miesiące kuracji i odrosły mi włosy,w miejscach gdzie ich w ogóle nie było.
polecam 
 Karol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój mąż używał DX2 na siwienie, po pierwszej butelce sugestia była taka, ze może coś tam przyciemniają, ale nie jest pewien, wiec stosował dalej. Włosy zaczęły wypadać, kupił na DX2 na wypadanie.... zaczął się łupież. a co najlepsze, zanim weszły reklamy szamponu na łupież, nie było go tez w aptekach, pytałam farmaceutki kupując ten na wypadanie, czy działa właśnie na łupież jeszcze. Okazało się , że nie, a tu nagle te reklamy z "rewelacyjnym panaceum" w postaci białego DX2 na łupież... Szczerze nie polecam, firma produkujaca zbija kase wywolujac kolejne dolegliwości, normalnie absurd.

----------


## Wiesław Gomza

Zakupiłem DX2 dla siwych włosów. Hmmm.......chyba mam bardziej siwe włosy niż przed używaniem tego szamponu. Szkoda pieniędzy. A poza tym chyba prokuratura powinna zająć się firmą, bo to zwykłe oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DX2 na siwe włosy używałem przez rok i codziennie myłem włosy i się łudziłem jak idiota że z ciemnieją.Fakt z ciemniło  ale mój umysł. Daj biednemu na chleb zanim to gówno kupisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zużyłem 3 tuby nawet trzymam dłużej na głowie ale efektu nie widać moze mam inne włosy niz inni sam nie wiem he he

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie pomaga, stosuję już od około pół roku i  jak były siwe to nadal są,  szkoda kasy.


potwierdzam, do niczego, szkoda kasy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli masz zamiar kupić owy produkt Szampon DX2 siwienie to twoja sprawa wydasz tylko kasę ja używam na siwienie przez 2 m-ce i jedynie co zauważyłem, że mam jeszcze więcej siwych włosów.
wcześniej około 55% teraz 95% jedynie to odcień siwizny trochę ciemniejszy (zamiast jasnego popielu to trochę w ciemniejszy wprawdzie nie na całej powierzchni

----------


## Kuba hugo

Generalnie szampon nie pomoże na wypadanie włosów, bo ma okazję tylko chwilę podziałać na głowie. Najlepiej zapytać w aptece o wcierkę, zostaję na włosach przez np. godzinę i dopiero ją spłukujemy. Ale podobno jakiekolwiek efekty widoczne są dopiero po minimum 6 miesiącach regularnego stosowania. Także uzbrójmy się w cierpliwość  :Wink:

----------


## Kuba hugo

farciarz ja mam 26 i powoli robi mi się placek na czubku głowy a jeszcze jakieś 5 lat temu miałem włosy do ramion bardzo gęste  :Frown:  nic nie trwa wiecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie polecam tego szamponu nic nie pomaga totalna lipa jak byłem siwy tak i dalej jestem  :Wink:  mimo regularnego stosowania.SZKODA KASY lepiej kupic 4pak piwa  :Wink:  pozdro all

----------


## Larek

Nie wiedziałem, że ktoś złapie się na ten chwyt marketingowy. Sam wolałbym już siwieć. W końcu szary to nowa czerń  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

strata kasy nie oczekujcie jakiejś  zmiany w kolorze włosów,  jedna zmiana jest  zauważalna i to w 100 procentach 
kupując ten przereklamowany szampon tracimy sporo kasy

----------


## Krzysiek_c

Witam
A ja polecam szampon z czarną rzepą jest bardzo dobry produkowane są przez parę firm ja osobiście używam firmy Joanna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stanowczo nie polecam DX2. Mala ilosc slabo wydajnego i beznadziejnego szamponu, wysoka cena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wielka lipa i oszustwo, lepiej działa szampon np. z rzepy !
pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## jawo

Tak jak poprzednicy, którzy krytycznie napisali o tym pseudo-cudownym szamponie, też dorzucam - JEST TO WIELKIE G!!! Tych oszustów, którzy to robią i sprzedają (w dodatku w aptekach) powinno się oskarżyć o wyłudzanie pieniędzy. Ten preparat (bo nawet nie szampon) nie działa tak jak opisują w ulotkach. Naiwny testowałem kilkanaście tygodni bez żadnych efektów. Skutki uboczne to swędzenie głowy i pojawiające się w różnych miejscach na głowie krosty.
Nie dajcie się nabrać na reklamę i nie płaćcie za to G. Szkoda pieniędzy i to nie małych!
pozdrawiam

----------


## pelesos

Gdyby ktoś wynalazł szampon na porost włosów to pewnie dostałby nobla. Tak więc wszystkie specyfiki to ......  lipa. Ewentualnie witaminy, zdrowie odżywianie, poziom hormonów, żelaza, etc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilem kilka opakowan TO ZWYŁKA SCIEMA WCALE NIE DZIAŁA 
Chwyt marketingowy / lub mocniej oszustwo 

Nie kupuj dx2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

używałem miesiąc czasu efektu zero, mam nawet wrażenie że przybyło siwych. włosy po szamponie w dotyku siano niepolecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mam trochę wcale nieubyło ile miałem to mam nic nieprzyciemniło nic nieznikło włosów nieprzybyło ani puszyste potym są ani nic totalne gówno niekupujcie tego,co najlepsze potem zmienili slogan reklamowy na taki że zapobiega wypadaniu potem że wzmacnia włosy jakoby a wcześniej było że jakoby odbudowywuje cebulki włosó oszustwo i niewart ani grosza,szampony ziołowe zwykłe które kosztują 1złoty z groszami dają efekty przeciwieństwie do tego gówna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mam trochę wcale nieubyło ile miałem to mam nic nieprzyciemniło nic nieznikło włosów nieprzybyło ani puszyste potym są ani nic totalne gówno niekupujcie tego,co najlepsze potem zmienili slogan reklamowy na taki że zapobiega wypadaniu potem że wzmacnia włosy jakoby a wcześniej było że jakoby odbudowywuje cebulki włosów oszustwo i niewart ani grosza,szampony ziołowe zwykłe które kosztują 1złoty z groszami dają efekty przeciwieństwie do tego gówna,niekupujcie tego i w dodatku kosztuje 21złotych za sztukę  w Aptece a ani grosza to niewarte,a szampony ziołowe kupić można za 1.20zł 1.50zł zalerzy od sklepu i gdzie kupisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem co to jest ale szampon - to nie jest . Ja po zastosowaniu 8 razy mam czerwone swędzące miejsca. Wyrzuciłem do kosza to gu... . Nie radzę stosować - nie ma żadnego pozytywnego efektu. No chyba tylko ten że teraz martwię się o skórę a nie o włosy. Najgorsze że reklamują i sprzedają to w Aptekach!! Uważajcie i nie dajcie się nabrać!!

----------


## mslodk@o2.pl

ja dostałem całą tubke , sprzedam ją lepiej , póki nie otwarta

----------


## chris

mnie DX2 przeciw siwieniu polecił szwagier - też podchodziłem do tego sceptycznie, ale po 2. miesiącach mycia nim włosów zauważyłem różnicę - równomiernie i delikatnie przyciemnił siwe włosy, efekt jest naturalny, na czym mi zależało; ładny zapach i wydajny

----------


## staswroc1

> Witam miesiąc temu zakupiłem ten specyfik (szampon DX2) w aptece i po dosłownie 10 dniach zaczeła mnie niesamowicie swędzieć głowa pojawiły sie zaczerwienienia na głowie i wielki łupież. Dla skrupulatnych dodam że nie miałem wcześniej problemów z łupieżem, swędzeniem, łuszczeniem ani nic podobnego. Nie jestem też uczulony na żaden ze składników. Jeśli chodzi o samo wypadanie włosów chciałem to sprawdzić ponieważ zaczęły mi sie robić małe zakola. Magiczna kuracja z DX2 zakonczyła sie u mnie bardzo szybko. Do dzis tj 3 tydzien leczę skutki tego eksperymentu. Chciałbym was uprzedzić. Uważajcie na ten produkt, nie sugerujcie się reklamami.


Po 2 tygodniach mycia tym szamponem mniej widoczna siwizna,ale radość trwała krótko...teraz to właśnie zaczerwienienia,strupy i okropny łupież.Nie wiedziałem co się dzieje,dzięki za ostrzeżenie.

----------


## robertson

ile ludzi, tyle opinii… ja stosuje dx2 na siwienie i jestem zadowolony, fajnie, bo można go stosować codziennie, a dodatkowo mam bonus w postaci naturalnego przyciemnienie włosów

----------


## Maestro

dobrze robi moim włosom, dobrze się pieni i myje, siwizna nie rzuca się w oczy tak bardzo, jest w porządku

----------


## superhero

dużo zależy pewnie od genetycznych rzeczy i stanu wlosow, mój tata myje dx2 wlosy od 2. miesięcy i widać różnice, tata zadowolony, bo mniej oznak starości na głowie w postaci siwych włosków :Wink:

----------


## avatarus081

Na łysienie w ogóle nie pomaga! Tylko loxon i inne tego typu preparaty mogą coś zdziałać, ale to efekt będzie minimalny. W przypadku DX2 tylko reklama pomaga mu się utrzymać na rynku.

----------


## grześ90

spoko ten dx na siwienie… fajnie, bo do mycia na co dzień, a dodatkowo bonus w postaci lekkiego przyciemniania włosów, siwizna mniej zauważalna

----------


## Tom50

włosy po nim lepsze, siwizna przyciemniona  równomiernie i naturalnie, kupuję go od 2. miesięcy i raczej przy nim zostanę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałem szampon DX2 i dostałem po nim łupież. Już nie uwierzę w żadne szampony. Zacząłem brać Profolan i po tabletkach dopiero proces łysienia został zahamowany. Nie ma sensu myć głowy szamponem bo tabletki działają szybciej.

----------


## january

Używam też tego szamponu, mi podszedł. W aptekach internetowych w przyzwoitej cenie, starcza na długo. Włosy miękkie, zdrowsze i siwe mniej widać…

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten szampon DX 2 w srebrnej tubie to zwykła ściema, mówiąc wprost " OSZUSTWO " Zaczęły wypadać mi włosy. Zdecydowanie odradzam, szkoda kasy, takich cwaniaczków - oszustów powinni zamykać w kryminałe !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Używam też tego szamponu, mi podszedł. W aptekach internetowych w przyzwoitej cenie, starcza na długo. Włosy miękkie, zdrowsze i siwe mniej widać…


Chyba patrząc przez ciemne okulary !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> włosy po nim lepsze, siwizna przyciemniona  równomiernie i naturalnie, kupuję go od 2. miesięcy i raczej przy nim zostanę


Ciemnieją, chyba pod pachą !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten szampon DX 2 w srebrnej tubie to zwykła ściema, mówiąc wprost " OSZUSTWO " Zaczęły wypadać mi włosy. Zdecydowanie odradzam, szkoda kasy, takich cwaniaczków - oszustów powinni zamykać w kryminałe !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile ludzi, tyle opinii… ja stosuje dx2 na siwienie i jestem zadowolony, fajnie, bo można go stosować codziennie, a dodatkowo mam bonus w postaci naturalnego przyciemnienie włosów


Jeszcze trochę i będziesz łysy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem co to jest ale szampon - to nie jest . Ja po zastosowaniu 8 razy mam czerwone swędzące miejsca. Wyrzuciłem do kosza to gu... . Nie radzę stosować - nie ma żadnego pozytywnego efektu. No chyba tylko ten że teraz martwię się o skórę a nie o włosy. Najgorsze że reklamują i sprzedają to w Aptekach!! Uważajcie i nie dajcie się nabrać!!


100% prawda !!!

----------


## PRAWIE LYSY

DZIĘKI TAKIEMU FORUM PLACEBO NIE ZADZIAŁA TAK NAPRAWDE WIECEJ UCZYNI WIARA W TO ŻE WŁOSY ODROSNĄ NP PO GŁASKANIU SIĘ PO GŁOWIE CODZIENNIE PRZEZ 5 MIN. NIŻ ZIOŁA I INNE CZYNNIKI ZEWNĘTRZNE PRZY NASTAWIENIU ZE PEWNIE TO NIE POMOZE ! NAJLEPSZYM SPOSOBEM NA WSZYSTKO JEST WIARA A PODSWIADOMOŚĆ JUZ SAMA UPORA SIĘ Z KAZDYM PROBLEMEM NA ŁYSIENIE i WSZYSTKIE PROBLEMY W ZYCIU POLECAM KSIĄZKE ''POTĘGA PODSWIADOMOSCI '' kto ją przeczyta to zrozumie o czym napisałem , PRZED SNEM POMYSLCIE SOBIE KILKA MINUT O GODZIENIE O KTÓREJ CHCECIE WSTAC ZANIM BUDZIK ZADZWONI TO PRZEKONACIE SIE CZYM JEST PODSWIADOMOSC POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 3 mc uzytkowania dx2 niemoge zmienic na inny szampon... odrazu mam łupierz i swedzenie skóry głowy....

----------


## Alex88

dałem dx szansę, bo przebadany dermatologicznie i  czytałem, ze daje stopniowy efekt ciemniejszych włosów, a ja chcę właśnie, żeby włosy wyglądały naturalnie

----------


## riffka

ja mężowi podbieram dx na wypadanie i jestem zadowolona. Odrastają szybciej włosy i mocniejsze…

----------


## Maverick

przyciemnia delikatnie, zmniejsza widoczność siwizny, dobrze, ze jest taki szampon, bo nie chciałbym na glowe wylewac chemii w postaci farby do wlosow ;/…

----------


## merryen

Miałem ten szampon. Polecił mi go mój lekarz rodzinny. W żaden sposób nie mogę narzekać. Spełnił wszystkie moje oczekiwania. Już tak po około tygodniu stosowania moje włosy stały się bardziej gęste i miłe w dotyku. Wcześniej próbowałem już bardzo wielu rzeczy ale niestety nie wszystko mi wychodziło tak jak należy. Nie wiem czy to jest szampon na receptę ale jeśli tak to wystarczy by przejść się do swojego lekarza rodzinnego i poprosić go o to aby przebadał skórę naszych włosów albo ewentualnie skierował nas do specjalisty dermatologa.

----------


## DER-MED.pl

Najważniejsze,że akurat w Waszym przypadku akurat ten szampon okazał się być skuteczny. Pamiętajmy,ze same kosmetyki to jedna sprawa,natomiast wpływ na jakość oraz kondycję naszych włosów ma też tryb życia i dieta jaką prowadzimy. To bardzo istotna sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szampon dx2 dziala tak, upuszyscia wlosy i nad ranem macie takie afro ze to efekt wylacznie psychiczny

----------


## Luki_

Zacząłem stosować, za jakiś czas pochwalę się efektami

----------


## DER-MED.pl

W takim razie będziemy czekać na Twoją opinię odnośnie tego czy warto stosować ten szampon, oraz jak skuteczny jest w praktyce,bo akurat tutaj opinie są podzielone,a na wypadanie włosów wpływ ma kilka czynników, podobnie jak w przypadku odbudowy cebulek,gdzie powinniśmy postawić na dobre,sprawdzone odżywki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Producentem tego szamponu powinien się zająć urząd ochrony konsumenta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szkoda pieniędzy na to badziewie. Używanie tego szamponu nic nie daje oprócz straty kasy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do tej pory zuzylem 3 tubki szamponu na siwienie, niestety bez efektu
zero roznicy nie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używałem prawie rok i co z ciemiał mi ale rozum że ttyle kasy wydałem na takie główno.  Zwykły szampon za 6 zł. da efekt ten sam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W składzie nie ma niczego, co mogłoby znacząco pomóc... więc cudów nie będzie. Żaden szampon nie jest w stanie usunąć przyczyn wypadania czyli wypłukać ze skóry produktów przemiany testosteronu. Są środki, które to potrafią... i na pewno nie są to leki na prostatę, bo one tylko obniżają poziom tego hormonu, lecz nadal nie usuwają produktów jego przemiany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze zeby w kraju byla jakas agencja ktora sprawdza tego typu specyfiki. Jeszcze nie wynaleziono leku na odrost wlosow a juz mamy zwykly szampon ktory to robi. Za takie oszustwo kara powinna byc tylko jedna . Zamkniecie tej niby firmy, przepadek majatku firmy i osob prywatnych z nia powiazanych. Moze nastepni dwa razy sie zastanowia zanim sprobojo kogos oszukac, nie mowiac juz o skutkach ubocznych tego dziadostwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam kupic magnez do rozpuszczania w wodzie i pic po dwie tabletki dziennie najlepiej z witaminami B w skladzie. przestaly mi wypadac wlosy i staly sie bardziej elastyczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> czy ktoś może używał tego reklamowanego dość ostro ostatnio specyfiku i może się podzielić wrażeniami odnośnie 
> efektów, lub ewentualnie polecic mi coś innego skutecznego na wypadanie włosów ?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Kamil


Nie warto! To placebo, a reklama perfidnie klamie! Cos takiego nie powinno być sprzedawane w aptekach, bo jak tak dalej pójdzie apteki zmienia się w budki targowe, pelne chlamu od mafii farmaceutycznych.
W reklamie odsiwiajacej wersji facet ma świeżo farbowane włosy na czarno, a brodę siwa! Gdyby to miało działać to broda tez zmienilaby kolor choc częściowo - to pewne
Mnie farmaceuta odradzil DX2, a przeciw wypadaniu włosów polecił nowy Seboradin z komórkami macierzystymi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez uzywalem bez rezultatu. Szkoda kasy,zwykly szampon !!! Nie chcialem farbowac i uzylem greyout.pl enzymatyczny idsiwiiacz ktory dziala na melatonine i przywraca siwym wlosom dawny kolor. Po okolo 2tygodniach juz widac efekt. Dx2 odpuscilem wole kupic cos dziecku za ta kase

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po kilku tygodniach uzywania kompletnie zadnej poprawy nie ma. Siwe wlosy są siwe. Nastepny przekret. Zdecydowanie odradzam. Pieniadze w bloto wyrzucone.

----------


## Siwawy

Nie działa. Szkoda pieniędzy. Ponad rok stosowania i żadnej poprawy ponadto siwych włosów dalej przybywa.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Witam Wszystkich na forum :Smile:  Jak wiadomo ile osób tyle różnych opinii,natomiast generalnie uważam ze szampon jest dosyć skuteczny w przypadku stosowania przez mężczyzn,nie podrażnia i faktycznie patrząc na jego skład,jest całkiem bogaty,pomaga odbudować strukturę włosów i zapobiega ich wypadaniu czy siwieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po tym jak zacząłem stosować dx 2 na siwienie włosów, po kończeniu prawie drugiego opakowania, nie mam 1/3 włosów na głowie. Jak poszłem do fryzjerki to złapała się za głowę  :Frown:  Co robić? ;(

----------


## Werty

Przed decyzją o zakupie wiele czasu poświęciłem na to, by zapoznać się z opiniami innych osób. Oczywiście były to zdania podzielone. Jednak z pewną ufnością zdecydowałem się zawierzyć tym, którzy opisywali pozytywnie działanie szamponu.

    Dokonałem zakupu. I ... NIESTETY. Żadnych efektów, dosłownie Ż A D N Y C H .
Kupiłem wersję na siwiejące włosy. Nie tylko po 5 umyciach, ale i po miesiącu stosowania nie daje ten szampon żadnych, powtarzam żadnych efektów. 
I to nawet efekt wiary w działanie, który najczęściej działa niedługo po zakupie, gdyż chcemy by nam coś, co kupiliśmy, pomogło, to też to nie zadziałało. 

Stwierdzam zatem, że pozytywne opinie pisane są przez osoby skoligacone z producentem tego szamponu. 

I nie będę poruszał tutaj innych kwestii typu włosy są lub nie bardziej lśniące czy mocniejsze. Nie po to kupowało się szampon przeciw siwiźnie by się zajmować tego typu kwestiami.
NIE ZADZIAŁAŁ ANI TROCHĘ. Włosy jak były tak nadal są siwe. Nawet po wizycie u fryzjera żadna zmiana nie miała miejsca. Myślałem bowiem, że po ścięciu włosów na te krótkie lepiej będzie działał ten szampon. Daremna wiara. Ściema, pic na wodę, a w zasadzie na włosy.

Zdecydowanie  NIE  POLECAM, szkoda pieniędzy.

----------


## wracanie

Nie uzywalam tego szamponu. Ale jesli masz JAKIEKOLWIEK problemy czy to ze skóra głowy, czy to z samymi włosami- to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecic Ci produkty z Hair Pharmy  :Smile:  To taka trychologiczna apteka- mają w swojej ofercie specjalistyczne preparaty do skory glowy i wlosow, nie jakies pierwsze lepsze odżywki, tylko profesjonalne produkty  :Smile:  Mi pomogly przy wypadaniu wlosow i nawet wtedy, gdy mialam lupiez  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale macie problem!!!Włosy, a raczej ich wypadanie to efekt testosteronu.Kochaj się z żoną, dziewczyną, partnerką dwa razy dziennie, a po 2 miesiącach zobaczysz różnicę.Trzeba się po prostu...spermowo opróżnić :Smile: Działa dla samotnych rączkowska.Testowane,sprawdzone, ale...na fryzjera się więcej wydaje :Smile:

----------


## gubyd

Reklamowanie takiego bibelotu to jedno, ale trzeba mieć trochę rozsądku i zastanowić się, czy naprawdę istnieje inny specyfik niż farba, który pokryje idealnie siwiznę? 
Chyba w sci-fi, bo nie ma czegoś takiego, a wiadomo nie od dziś, że koncerny farmaceutyczne sprzedają też największe szajsy, byle sprzedać. 
Siwizna ma dużo przyczyn, z czego największą jest genetyka - wiem z doświadczenia, u mnie w rodzinie po stronie mamy wcześnie zaczęli siwieć i ja też to zauważam u siebie, a nawet 30-tki nie mam.

----------


## gubyd

Reklamowanie takiego bibelotu to jedno, ale trzeba mieć trochę rozsądku i zastanowić się, czy naprawdę istnieje inny specyfik niż farba, który pokryje idealnie siwiznę? 
Chyba w sci-fi, bo nie ma czegoś takiego, a wiadomo nie od dziś, że koncerny farmaceutyczne sprzedają też największe szajsy, byle sprzedać. 
Siwizna ma dużo przyczyn, z czego największą jest genetyka - wiem z doświadczenia, u mnie w rodzinie po stronie mamy wcześnie zaczęli siwieć i ja też to zauważam u siebie, a nawet 30-tki nie mam.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Farba w żadnym przypadku nie zamaskuje siwizny i nie pozbędzie się tego problemu,jeżeli już to tylko miejscowo na krótką chwilą,nie wspominając o dodatkowym uszkodzeniu cebulek podczas farbowania,więc akurat takie rozwiązanie odpada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

totalna bzdura szampon nie działa, za oszukiwanie ludzi ktoś powinien ich podać do sadu i ządać odszkodowania, nie można bezkarnie oszukiwać klientów i podawać błędne informacje

----------


## wracanie

na co jest ten dx2? bo jedni pisza o wypadaniu wlosow, a drudzy o siwiźnie? to jak w koncu, bo nie czaje  :Big Grin:  jak mi wypadaly wlosy to mialam ampułki na porost- z hair pharmy- i stosunkowo szybko cos zaczelo odrastac. trzeba troche cierpliwosci  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja jestem zdania że jak ktoś ma probem z włosami to powinien udać się na badanie trychologiczne -a hair medica są teraz za darmo takie badania wykonywane przez specjalistów. Wypadanie włosów może być oznaką choroby a dokładne badanie włosa pozwoli to odkryć. Poza tym można zobaczyć jak zbudowany jest włos i jakie ma właściwości i dobrać do niego odpowiednie kosmetyki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Łupież po 3 tygodniach stosowania DX2 SZARY - miał ukryć siwe włosy po 5 użyciach, nic takiego nie nastąpiło nawet po 3 tygodniach. Mało tego siedzę przed kompem, zasuwam z angielskim, coś mnie swędzi głowa, drapie się, i za paznokciami łupież. I to w jakich ilościach. Bardzo rzadko coś komentuję ale tego nie popuszczę, będę pisał do producenta. To oszuści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Producencie - oszuście - nie pitol głupot.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Człowiek tu prosi o opinie a tu prawie same reklamy od konkurencji. Musicie zatrudnić sztab gimbusow bo większość tych wypowiedzi brzmi jak typowa wyuczona formułka telemarketra. Ja się nie dam nabrać  :Wink:  pozdrawiam wszystkich łysiejących i pamiętajcie, że panom nie potrzeba włosów na głowie żeby byli prawdziwymi mężczyznami

----------


## arturo86lany

Stosowałem jakiś czas codziennie, zużyłem 2 opakowania.
EFEKT:
Siwienie nie dosyć, że nie ustało, nie dosyć, że włosy nadal były siwe, to jeszcze siwienie przybrało na tempie. 
Już lepszy efekt na siwienie ma Schauma przeciwłupieżowa. 

NIE POLECAM - DX2 przeciwko siwieniu to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Używałem DX2 na wypadanie. Po zużyciu połowy butelki skóra głowy zaczęła mnie swędzieć.Nie do wytrzymania. Dodatkowo pojawił się łupież.
Powinni zakazać sprzedaży tego g... , a producenta podać do sądu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To tylko reklama, stosowałem  no i niestety ale prócz wydanych pieniędzy i nadziei włosy siwe jak zostały tak zostały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DX2 nie działa, nie dajcie się oszukać to strata pieniędzy.

Rozwiązania nie ma, lekarstwa na siwienie też nie. 

Farbowanie niby ok ale jaki facet chce i dobrze sie czuje farbując włosy ? Mi to trochę uwłacza...
Ciekawy produkt jaki ostatnio znalazlem do maskowania siwulców to volume hair plus, co o nim myslicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W dalszym ciagu nic sie nie zmienilo, DX2 u mnie tez nie dziala, a chyba nawet wlosy zaczely wypadac bardziej. Szkoda ze nie poczytalem tych opini wczesniej ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałem ten szampon niestety efekt zerowy. Tak samo revitax. Dopiero procerin zmniejszył tempo wypadania włosów.

----------


## Kokott

a ten volume hair plus co to ? gdzie można coś o tym poczytać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Produkt do d... ja łysieje jak łysiałem a bratu na siwiznę też nic nie pomogło lipa i nic więcej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem krótko lipa . Stosuje ponad miesiąc i żadnych efektów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałem ten DX2 na siwiejące włosy. Widzę, że są tu różne opinie na jego temat, ale ja osobiście zdecydowanie mogę go polecić - moje siwe włosy nie są już tak widoczne. Polecam regularnie stosować, żeby efekt przyszedł jak najszybciej. Ja po około dwóch tygodniach zauważyłem, że mam ciemniejsze włosy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Włosy zamiast tracić siwiznę siwieją jeszcze bardziej....cud szampon

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam ten Dx2 mężowi, gdyzaważyłam, że zaczynają mu wypadać włosy. Na początku był sceptycznie nastawiony, ale używa już dłuższy czas i już nie lecą mu włosy z głowy. My możemy spokojnie polecić ten produkt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szampon nie spełnia deklarowanych przez producenta efektów. Stosowałem go przez rok - i nic!!! Na opakowaniu jest zapis: "Stopniowo przywraca naturalny ciemny kolor włosów; produkt nie jest farbą do włosów; efekt po 5 użyciach".
Nie dajcie się nabrać - w moim przypadku nic się nie potwierdziło!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten szampon nie spowoduje że poczernieją siwe włosy. Absolutnie. Kupiłem i nic kompletnie nie dał żadnego rezultatu. Włosy nadal siwe tak samo jak były wcześniej. Jedna wielka lipa. Nie dajcie się nabrać i nie kupujcie czegoś co nie działa.

----------


## iwonka_pe

beznadziejny, mojemu bratu nic ne pomógł

----------


## Tartek

Jak dla mnie produkt jest przereklamowany, może szampon Dermena Men pomoże?

----------


## karabin

Panowie i panie;przez rok chodził facet do lekarza dermatologa bo wypadały mu włosy, prywatnie za każdą wizytę płacił i dostawał za każdym razem inną receptę za którą w aptece też musiał zapłacić.Podczas kolejnej wizyty podniósł głowę 
i zgadnijcie co zobaczył? zobaczył że lekarz który go leczył jest łysy jak kolano, więc macie odpowiedz na rożne specyfiki na łysienie.Ja też łysieje i moja żona to akceptuje,jak wyrwie się drzewo z korzeniami to to drzewo już nie odrośnie.
                                                                                                          pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## norbi carlow

Ten szapmpon to totalne gówno ( jeśli mówimy do czego ma służyć) używam go od miesiąca, zamiast obiecanego zachamowania siwienia i jego cofnięcia to mi włosy wypadają. Po umyciu głowy swędzi mnie całe ciało. Ja pierdo......e  co w tym kraju się juz wyprawia, dla kasy te kudłate robia wszystko.  Nie kupujcie tego gówna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Włosy zamiast tracić siwiznę siwieją jeszcze bardziej....cud szampon


producentów-osustowdo więzienia ! 1,5 miesiąca myłem codziennie-jeszcze siwsze ! Potem fryzjer i koniec zabawy .Do kryminału oszustow

----------


## Adrian987

Ja używałemDX2 i nic mi nie pomogło, tylko wyrzuciłem kasę w błoto  :Mad: 
Ale jak widzę to tutaj wielu ludzi ma podobną opinię o tym specyfiku...
Ze swojej strony mogę polecić, bo wypróbowałem na sobie, szampon i wcierkę keep professional. Włosy po jakimś tygodniu przestały wypadać, a po miesiącu miałem nowe w miejscu łysiny.

----------


## myslacy

ludzie !! nie możecie być az tak naiwni !!!!  nie ma lekarstwa na siwienie !!!  gdyby było największe firmy już by dawno to wprowadzily - a tu banda cwaniakow co pare miesięcy robi reklamę w telewizji potem latwowierni kupuja przez pare tygodni az zobaczą ze to nie działa wiec przestają kupować i znowu reklama w telewizji - nowi naiwni i tak od wielu lat !
nie kupujcie  !!!!!!!!!!!!  to ordynarne oszustwo !!!!!!!!!

----------


## myslacy

> Ja stosowałem ten DX2 na siwiejące włosy. Widzę, że są tu różne opinie na jego temat, ale ja osobiście zdecydowanie mogę go polecić - moje siwe włosy nie są już tak widoczne. Polecam regularnie stosować, żeby efekt przyszedł jak najszybciej. Ja po około dwóch tygodniach zauważyłem, że mam ciemniejsze włosy.


kłamiesz !!!!

----------


## myslacy

> Ja kupiłam ten Dx2 mężowi, gdyzaważyłam, że zaczynają mu wypadać włosy. Na początku był sceptycznie nastawiony, ale używa już dłuższy czas i już nie lecą mu włosy z głowy. My możemy spokojnie polecić ten produkt.


kłamiesz !!!!!

----------


## myslacy

> Ja stosowałem ten DX2 na siwiejące włosy. Widzę, że są tu różne opinie na jego temat, ale ja osobiście zdecydowanie mogę go polecić - moje siwe włosy nie są już tak widoczne. Polecam regularnie stosować, żeby efekt przyszedł jak najszybciej. Ja po około dwóch tygodniach zauważyłem, że mam ciemniejsze włosy.


uwaga !! to pozytywne posty to robota producenta !!!!!!   kazda pozytywna opinia o tych szamponach to kłamstwo !!
sledze tych cwaniakow od paru lat !!

----------


## myslacy

> Ja stosowałem ten DX2 na siwiejące włosy. Widzę, że są tu różne opinie na jego temat, ale ja osobiście zdecydowanie mogę go polecić - moje siwe włosy nie są już tak widoczne. Polecam regularnie stosować, żeby efekt przyszedł jak najszybciej. Ja po około dwóch tygodniach zauważyłem, że mam ciemniejsze włosy.


uwaga na tych producentow !!!  nie dajcie się robic w balona !!!  te cwaniaki tp oszuści !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 52 lata i stosuję DX2 od początku, kod kiedy się pojawił, najpierw czarny, potem w srebrnej tubie. Codziennie, najpierw myję włosy jednym, potem drugim z nich. Nie wiem czy takie stosowanie ktoś przewidział, ale ja jestem zadowolony. Nie tylko włosy przestały mi wypadać, to jeszcze w tej chwili nie mam ani jednego siwego, choć pierwsze pojawiały się około 30-stki.

----------


## Renata88

Ja nie wierzę już w takie specyfiki z drogerii. Skuteczne są w reklamie w telewizji i nic więcej. Gdy ktoś ma problem na serio to trzeba się wziąć za siebie, iść do lekarza i zacząć działać. Ja miałam taki problem z wypadaniem włosów, że tylko straciłam czas na szampony, odżywki, suplementy itd. Lekarz skierował mnie do trychologa, czyli specjalisty od włosów i dopiero wtedy odzyskałam kontrolę nad wypadaniem włosów. Przepisał mi kurację Mediceuticals, która jest już dostępna w Polsce, dopuszczana do sprzedaży tak jak leki, a więc sprawdzona wcześniej. Mi pomogło, dziś włosy już odrastają i powoli zapominam o problemie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z 10 lat temu zacząłem stosować preparat na siwienie welli. Pianka łatwa w użyciu. Działał średnio. Potem przerzuciłabym sie na preparat loreal ( czy jak to sie pisze). 2 skladnikowy bardziej skomplikowany ale kryje siwizny rewelacyjnie. Czasem pojedyncze razy wracam do pianki welli która poprawili. Generalnie raz na 4 tygodnie15 minut pracy. Dodam ze połowa polskich celebrytów brunetow w moim wieku ( 50) korzysta z jednego z tych preparatów .
> Info od rożnych fryzjerów . Tu wszedłem by sprawdzić czy dx2 łatwy w użytkowaniu wart jest zainteresowania. Widzę ze nie warto nic zmieniać . Pozdrawiam


To wreszcie jesteś facetem czy kobietą?

----------


## AnnaDor

zgadzam się, ze nie działa za bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję jakieś dwa miesiące. Powiem tak - nie jest gorzej, a liczę  na to , że będzie jednak trochę lepiej, chociaż nie spodziewam się cudów. Pod prysznicem póki co jakoś więcej ich nie wypada, a  jak ma się trochę dłuższe to jest to niestety widoczne, no i zaczynają mi się robić zakola, jeśli nie zauważe poprawy to spróbuję czegoś innego, może z tych co tu polecacie, no i zmienię fryzjera, który mi to polecił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli włosy wypadają to można zawsze zrobić przeszczep. W  klinikazawodny.pl/przeszczep-wlosow-metoda-safer - wykonują taki zabieg bardzo profesjonalnie. polecam. Naprawdę efekt jest świetny :Smile:

----------


## Monisq77

Nie polecam, kosztuje dużo a nie daje nic :/ włosy jak wypadały tak wypadają a skalp był dodatkowo bardzo podrażniony. W końcu moja trycholog zasugerowała mi inne rozwiązanie. Obecnie stosuje preparat *vital hair* i dopiero on zaczął przynosić jakieś zauważalne efekty. Na zakolach zaczęły mi się nawet pojawiać tak zwane babyhair  :Smile:

----------


## Maras87

Szczerze mówiąc nie widzę dużej różnicy w działaniu tych szamponów, na moje, solidnie szpakowate już włosy niestety nic nie pomogły. Moja trycholog zasugerowała mi więc abym spróbował zadbać o nie "od środka". Dlatego też obecnie za jej radą przyjmuje Gray Protect, podobno pierwsze efekty będa widoczne juz po 2 tygodniach.

----------


## Wiktorigor

Jestem już w dużej części łysy i dla lepszego efektu, raz na 2 tygodnie golę sobie głowę maszynką elektryczną. Żona twierdzi że po takim ogoleniu wyglądam ekstra! Jak przeczytałem te posty to jutro idę kupić DX2, bo wynika z tych tekstów, że po około 3 miesiącach stosowania ...nie będę musiał już się golić :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam biotebal men i używam go już trzeci miesiąc. Dla mnie jest dobrym produktem, który wzmacnia włosy i zapobiega ich wypadaniu. Jeśli przyczyna wypadania włosów nie ma podłoża, ukrytej choroby to w zupełności sobie poradzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gościu ze stycznia, ja również go używam. Pamiętaj jednak, że efekty są najlepsze dopiero około trzeciego miesiąca użytkowania. Nie daj sobie wmówić, że po dwóch tygodniach będzie super. Żeby efekt był długotrwały potrzeba czasu.

----------


## Havoc95

> Po szamponie DX2 wypadają mi włosy jeszcze bardziej idę z tym do sądu.


Zdrowy testosteron nie zabija mieszków wlosowych w skórze...bron borze..dzięki niemu one są...zabija je toksyczny nieprawidłowy enzym pochodny testosteronu o nazwie Dihydrotestosteron który powoduje nadmierne wypadanie a w ostatecznosci wyłysienie....to odkrycie zajęlo uczonym 100 lat...ale bynajmniej jest zdiagnozowana przyczyna...leku nie wymyslą a mogli by...tylko dlatego że firmy farmaceutyczne zarabiają krocia na nadzieju i zwodzeniu zdesperowanych i naiwnych...przykre ale prawdziwe do tego brutalne jak ci co rządza tym Światem... Pozdrawiam...ps łyse tez piękne :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze trochę i będziesz łysy


potwierdzam ja po stosowaniu tego preparatu zaczęłem łysieć przestrzegam przed preparatem

----------

